# yule log hints and ideas?



## strollingbones

so i get to bring dessert for thanksgiving dinner.....and they want a yule log....so far i have discovered my hubby has trash my large baking sheet...so i need a 15 x 10 x 1 baking sheet and a ton of supplies....and they want chocolate....i do a rather traditional one with the cute mushrooms...so any recipes or hints? i have to hit a bakery and get serving container ...


----------



## Moonglow

Never had one to eat, I have flushed a few...


----------



## OldLady

The best one I ever had had a layer of raspberry preserves over the chocolate cake, under the whipped cream filling.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Idk what a Yule log even is. Wanna make a Pecan roll?


----------



## Marion Morrison

A Pecan roll with melted chocolate on top would be awesome!


----------



## strollingbones

i am gonna see what fruits are available


----------



## Bonzi

Red velvet cake.  Yum Yum!


----------



## Marion Morrison

strollingbones said:


> i am gonna see what fruits are available



Check California, I heard they have lots of them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

PS: It is Strawberry season.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk what a Yule log even is. Wanna make a Pecan roll?


Glorified jelly roll?  Filled with whipped cream instead of jam and covered in chocolate "frosting."


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idk what a Yule log even is. Wanna make a Pecan roll?
> 
> 
> 
> Glorified jelly roll?  Filled with whipped cream instead of jam and covered in chocolate "frosting."
Click to expand...


I was thinking something to throw in the fireplace. Something I wish I had going right now..brrr!


----------



## Bonzi

Here's a Cherry Nut Log.  If it's strawberry season, you can substitute....


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idk what a Yule log even is. Wanna make a Pecan roll?
> 
> 
> 
> Glorified jelly roll?  Filled with whipped cream instead of jam and covered in chocolate "frosting."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking something to throw in the fireplace. Something I wish I had going right now..brrr!
Click to expand...

This is my idea of a yule log, but this is food and wine, so I shouldn't take the thread off track.






I've made yule logs, but I always thought it was weird to put mushrooms on it.  Putting a vegetable on your dessert?  Good idea getting fruit, bones.  It would be awesome if you could construct mistletoe or holly out of chocolate/marzipan/something, but that would be an enormous pain in the ass, wouldn't it?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Here's a Cherry Nut Log.  If it's strawberry season, you can substitute....



That looks about as appetizing as a fruit cake.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Cherry Nut Log.  If it's strawberry season, you can substitute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks about as appetizing as a fruit cake.
Click to expand...


True, but if it's mostly NUTS and not fruit, with just maybe Strawberry and Blueberry, might have some merit.  Plus, bones seemed to want fruit and nuts in her yule log....


----------



## strollingbones

chocolate has been requested....so chocolate sponge with some type of filling....a ganache perhaps....and the mushrooms are cute


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Cherry Nut Log.  If it's strawberry season, you can substitute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks about as appetizing as a fruit cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but if it's mostly NUTS and not fruit, with just maybe Strawberry and Blueberry, might have some merit.  Plus, bones seemed to want fruit and nuts in her yule log....
Click to expand...


No shortage of fruits and nuts around here!


----------



## strollingbones

fruits no nuts.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

I bet there's still a fruitcake or two in my fridge someplace.

They never seem to decay, wonder why?

They never get eaten, either.


----------



## strollingbones

they are soaked in rum....i love fruit cake....alas the sugar is too high


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> I bet there's still a fruitcake or two in my fridge someplace.
> 
> They never seem to decay, wonder why?



Because they are so dense, like a stone.


----------



## strollingbones

yall are just haters


----------



## ChrisL

I don't like dense cakes.  I hate that type of texture.


----------



## Marion Morrison

strollingbones said:


> they are soaked in rum....i love fruit cake....alas the sugar is too high



Oooo, Rum cake. My cousin makes the best Rum cake.

It'll get ya tore up!

Tastes so good, though! It's like..Super-chocolate Devil's food with Rum all in it.

Best I've ever tasted.


----------



## strollingbones

oooo a texture freak....me too....certain foods i wont even try due to the textures


----------



## strollingbones

i always heard rum will make ya dumb


----------



## TNHarley

I have an idea
Make a cheesecake


----------



## strollingbones

thats too easy


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> thats too easy



I'd go with a Strawberry Shortcake yule log.  If you want more fruit, maybe mix in a parfait or fruit blend with sponge or angel food cake... I think people want a light/sweet dessert after a big Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Marion Morrison said:


> A Pecan roll with melted chocolate on top would be awesome!


Stop right there.

Too early for me to start wanting a pecan roll with chocolate.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> I bet there's still a fruitcake or two in my fridge someplace.
> 
> They never seem to decay, wonder why?
> 
> They never get eaten, either.


Last year after Christmas I saw a spot on the news about a fruitcake throwing competition.  Like hurling.  (ya know--throwing stuff, not puking)


----------



## Marion Morrison

Rumcake Yule log with strawberry?

Chocolate icing?

It's good to be Goy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there's still a fruitcake or two in my fridge someplace.
> 
> They never seem to decay, wonder why?
> 
> They never get eaten, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year after Christmas I saw a spot on the news about a fruitcake throwing competition.  Like hurling.  (ya know--throwing stuff, not puking)
Click to expand...


I seem to recall something about that. I have a couple entries..somewhere.


----------



## ChrisL

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/77405687316253486/


*INGREDIENTS*

4 eggs, _separated_
2/3 cup sugar, divided
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons baking cocoa
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
*FILLING:*
1 cup heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon almond extract
*FROSTING:*
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 cups confectioners' sugar
2 ounces unsweetened chocolate, melted
2 tablespoons milk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
*DIRECTIONS*
Place egg whites in large bowl; let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Line a greased 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan with waxed paper; grease the paper and set aside.
In a large bowl, beat egg yolks on high speed for 5 minutes or until thick and lemon-colored. Gradually beat in 1/3 cup sugar. Sift flour, baking cocoa, baking powder and salt together twice; gradually add to yolk mixture and mix well (batter will be very thick).
In a large bowl with clean beaters, beat egg whites on medium speed until soft peaks form. Gradually beat in remaining sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, on high until stiff peaks form. Gradually fold into batter. Spread evenly into prepared pan.
Bake at 375° for 10-12 minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched. Cool for 5 minutes. Turn cake onto a kitchen towel dusted with cocoa powder. Gently peel off waxed paper. Roll up cake in the towel, jelly-roll style, starting with a short side; cool completely on a wire rack.
Meanwhile, for the filling, beat the cream in a large bowl until soft peaks form. Gradually add sugar and almond extract, beating until stiff peaks form. Unroll the cake; spread the filling to within 1 in. of edges. Roll up again.
In a large bowl, cream the butter and confectioners' sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in the chocolate, milk and vanilla until smooth. Frost the cake, using a metal spatula to create a bark-like effect. Yield: 14-16 servings.
Originally published as Chocolate Yule Log in Country Woman Christmas Annual 2001, p41


----------



## strollingbones

ooo dont roll it up that long....you just want the cake to have  memory of being rolled....a few minutes at most


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> ooo dont roll it up that long....you just want the cake to have  memory of being rolled....a few minutes at most



I was thinking that sounded kind of strange.  It might get all stuck together.


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> thats too easy


at least it will get eaten


----------



## strollingbones

i cant remember right now ....i know its not that long...and you dont do it till it cools....it will crack handled that much...i roll it up then relax it...then fill it .and roll it back again...the bad thing ....everyone else bakes too just i am the one with the time to do this, this time...so they are gonna judge me and the yule log


----------



## strollingbones

o back up that short bus TNHarley my yule log will be eaten....irony i have the best pan for cheesecake....and yes i use a water bath


----------



## SeaGal

strollingbones said:


> so i get to bring dessert for thanksgiving dinner.....and they want a yule log....so far i have discovered my hubby has trash my large baking sheet...so i need a 15 x 10 x 1 baking sheet and a ton of supplies....and they want chocolate....i do a rather traditional one with the cute mushrooms...so any recipes or hints? i have to hit a bakery and get serving container ...



A Black Forest log! - not sure how to make one.  But, I'd use mascarpone and whipped cream with bits of candied cherries and a dribble of kirsch for the filling.  Chocolate ganache on top, decorated with cherries atop small mounds of chocolate whipped cream, or chocolate mousse also with a dribble of kirsch added in.  Or you could look for a recipe.

Recently, for the first time, caught part of a British baking show in which one of the tasks was making a log,  There's a trick to the baking/handling of the sponge cake to make it easier to roll up - for the life of me I can't remember what it was.


----------



## strollingbones

o that does sound good....and who doesnt like black forest anything

mascarpone sounds great and i have seen it in chocolate....with candied cherries why do yall not like the mushrooms?


----------



## ChrisL

If I wanted to incorporate fruit, I would probably make a sauce out of it or something, rather than put it inside the cake.  Personally, I am not a fan of dried up fruit in my cakes.


----------



## Bonzi

It's a little untraditional, but, unique and sounds pretty yummy!

Three-Fruit Yule Log


----------



## strollingbones

no booze....period...one is a recovering...one day at a time....no wine, no booze....which i forget at times...


----------



## Bonzi

Fruit and mushrooms? hmmm


----------



## strollingbones

a great now christ has put doubt in me about the damn candied cherries


----------



## strollingbones

they are not real mushrooms.....o my ...sorry they are meringue mushrooms


----------



## ChrisL

Mushrooms with chocolate?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> If I wanted to incorporate fruit, I would probably make a sauce out of it or something, rather than put it inside the cake.  Personally, I am not a fan of dried up fruit in my cakes.



I agree, fresh in or on top, but not dried.  You want the fruit to add some moistness... and taste fresh


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> they are not real mushrooms.....o my ...sorry they are meringue mushrooms



Oh, thank god!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to incorporate fruit, I would probably make a sauce out of it or something, rather than put it inside the cake.  Personally, I am not a fan of dried up fruit in my cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, fresh in or on top, but not dried.  You want the fruit to add some moistness... and taste fresh
Click to expand...


Most cake recipes are going to call for dried as opposed to fresh fruit because fresh fruits contain a lot of water and will change the consistency of the cake.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Bonzi

Meringue mushrooms are cute.  It's good enough for Martha Stewart!


----------



## strollingbones

dont be trashing martha bitch....i will cut you....


----------



## strollingbones

her stuff is horrible some where is the thread i did about making her confetti filled easter eggs....total fail


----------



## SeaGal

strollingbones said:


> o that does sound good....and who doesnt like black forest anything
> 
> mascarpone sounds great and i have seen it in chocolate....with candied cherries why do yall not like the mushrooms?



I don't know anything about mushrooms on a log cake! 

Did quickly check out recipes for Black Forest log though - and they do exist.  None called for mascarpone or kirsch - so it'd have to be experimented with first, I guess.

Pies are my specialty - don't do cakes or cookies well.

ps - didn't call for candies cherries either - canned, unsweetened cherries layered on top of the filling.  I don't know, I think I'd go with the candied.


----------



## strollingbones

the mascarpone is an excellent idea gives the filling body...just going with heavy cream it tends to spread a wee bit


----------



## Marion Morrison

I was thinking this:


----------



## SeaGal

I hope you let us know what you decide and how it turns out.

Raspberries go great with chocolate - so do oranges - if the cherries won't work.  I think there are extracts available in both flavors.


----------



## Bonzi

Marion Morrison said:


> I was thinking this:



Might burn your mouth... and kind of an earthy taste....


----------



## strollingbones

so last night....i get word that 'he' wants pie...i am like...but i have all the stuff for the yule log.....i got mascarpone....candied cherries the whole nine years....but he wants pie...i got a jelly roll pan etc..seems hubby used my jelly roll pan and its shot...her husband is like me..an only child...we dont compromise well.....but since i have to go into boone today i can get the pecans at the pecan truck...he shows up for a month of so before the holidays...so now its the yule cake and pecan pie.....


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> so last night....i get word that 'he' wants pie...i am like...but i have all the stuff for the yule log.....i got mascarpone....candied cherries the whole nine years....but he wants pie...i got a jelly roll pan etc..seems hubby used my jelly roll pan and its shot...her husband is like me..an only child...we dont compromise well.....but since i have to go into boone today i can get the pecans at the pecan truck...he shows up for a month of so before the holidays...so now its the yule cake and pecan pie.....



Well, if they are going to be so demanding of you and your time, maybe they should offer to help you.


----------



## strollingbones

They are making the rest of the meal


----------



## strollingbones

so i went with the black forest theme.....




flourless chocolate cake filled with heavy whipped cream....mascarpone and candied cherries...a bit of vanilla


 

da roll not the tightest....and a few cracks but that is why ya frost it...in fridge now.....


----------



## strollingbones

back in the fridge to let the frosting set then the meringue mushrooms and just in case its not sweet enough and i assure you it is....powdered sugar for the snow affect


----------



## OldLady

Is the mascarpone in the whipped cream?


----------



## strollingbones

yes it is......the filling is overwelming the cake lol but then again the chocolate frosting makes your teeth hurt i am hoping all together it jells....


----------



## strollingbones

SeaGal  thanks for the ideas....it went well....i have not tasted it all together


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 161963
> 
> back in the fridge to let the frosting set then the meringue mushrooms and just in case its not sweet enough and i assure you it is....powdered sugar for the snow affect



Cute!  You could stick little sprigs of mint in it to make it look like leaves.


----------



## strollingbones

i will be damn that beats that almond paste all to hell and i have more candied cherries....lol i just need to check the mint in the garden...(really on the side of the house so it should be good) no wicked voice...we are not making candied mint


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> i will be damn that beats that almond paste all to hell and i have more candied cherries....lol i just need to check the mint in the garden...(really on the side of the house so it should be good) no wicked voice...we are not making candied mint


I did that once.  Never again.


----------



## strollingbones

almond paste or candied leaves?


----------



## SeaGal

strollingbones said:


> SeaGal  thanks for the ideas....it went well....i have not tasted it all together


 Looks great!

You realize that if it's a big hit - you'll be asked to make it again!...and again...


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> almond paste or candied leaves?



Candied leaves sound good.  I've never made those before.  How would do it?  Just coat them in a syrup or something?


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> almond paste or candied leaves?


candied leaves

What was worth all the trouble was candied citrus peel.  Took forever, boiling three times and then the sugar syrup cook and then rolling in sugar and letting them dry forever.  Worth every bit.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> almond paste or candied leaves?
> 
> 
> 
> candied leaves
> 
> What was worth all the trouble was candied citrus peel.  Took forever, boiling three times and then the sugar syrup cook and then rolling in sugar and letting them dry forever.  Worth every bit.
Click to expand...


Oh, forget I asked.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> almond paste or candied leaves?
> 
> 
> 
> candied leaves
> 
> What was worth all the trouble was candied citrus peel.  Took forever, boiling three times and then the sugar syrup cook and then rolling in sugar and letting them dry forever.  Worth every bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, forget I asked.
Click to expand...

Leaves aren't that hard, but mine never got dry--it was probably too humid.


----------



## usmbguest5318

strollingbones said:


> so i get to bring dessert for thanksgiving dinner.....and they want a yule log....so far i have discovered my hubby has trash my large baking sheet...so i need a 15 x 10 x 1 baking sheet and a ton of supplies....and they want chocolate....i do a rather traditional one with the cute mushrooms...so any recipes or hints? i have to hit a bakery and get serving container ...





strollingbones said:


> ....i have discovered my hubby has trash my large baking sheet...so i need a 15 x 10 x 1 baking sheet and a ton of supplies....



Sometimes "life" implores one to let someone else do the work.  (See page 6 here.)  Seems to me that in this instance, "life" has enlisted as its advocate your hubby who it seems has all but given you a clear hint in that regard.  LOL


----------



## strollingbones

way too late to do mushrooms..they take hours in the oven.....i will do them tomorrow...


----------



## strollingbones

all that is left is to dust it with powdered sugar ....i will do that right before we leave


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> all that is left is to dust it with powdered sugar ....i will do that right before we leave
> 
> View attachment 162214



Oh, it came out great!  Would you make it again?


----------



## strollingbones

lol maybe not sure...it takes a good amount of time....and is sweet


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> lol maybe not sure...it takes a good amount of time....and is sweet



That is how I always figure out which recipe is a keeper.  I ask myself, would it be worth the trouble or effort to make this again?


----------



## strollingbones

i like to try different things...i am more...we have done the yule log what next type..esp with desserts

my go to recipes....oatmeal cookies ....and a pound cake


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> i like to try different things...i am more...we have done the yule log what next type..esp with desserts
> 
> my go to recipes....oatmeal cookies ....and a pound cake



Chocolate chip oatmeal is my favorite cookie.


----------



## strollingbones

i like most embellishments


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> i like most embellishments



I kind of like simple desserts, like apple pie, cookies, cakes.  I went to IHOP recently, and I was feeling kind of sick just looking at the breakfast menu.  Ice cream and sprinkles on top of waffles with syrup?  That is just overkill for me.


----------



## strollingbones

go for the indenberry then.....ihop is pricey for what it is

you eat with the egg first..i will serve bad looking if its good...


----------



## usmbguest5318

strollingbones said:


> go for the indenberry then.....ihop is pricey for what it is
> 
> you eat with the egg first..i will serve bad looking if its good...





strollingbones said:


> ihop is pricey for what it is



So true, at least I think so....



strollingbones said:


> i will serve bad looking if its good...



Been there. Done that. "Got the t-shirt."  Will be there, do it again, and "get more t-shirts."  LOL  

Frankly, I think having that happen is part of cooking's learning process.  One's gotta break some eggs, so to speak....you know what I mean?  (Having seen the yule log you made, I'm sure you do.  One doesn't get that good without goofing at some and several points in the past.)


----------

